# Barrymores Ottawa.



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I know that there are probably Toronto, Montreal and other venues that were more impressive, but some great bands played at this place.

I played at this place 6 or so times between 89 and 94.

U2 played there in 1981

Kim Mitchell, Joe Perry, Roy Buchanan all played within a month in 82.

Queensryche, SRV, Motorhead in 83??

INXS 84

REM 85 

RHCP 86

Gwar, Meatloaf, Steve Stevens, Chick Corea, 

Wow, those days were great. $20 a ticket usually.


----------



## Orangeblossom (May 29, 2015)

NB_Terry said:


> I know that there are probably Toronto, Montreal and other venues that were more impressive, but some great bands played at this place.
> 
> I played at this place 6 or so times between 89 and 94.
> 
> ...


Waylon Jennings and his wife Jessi did a show there.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

It was THE place. I was in high school in the late 80s in Ottawa, when I was underage, I couldn't wait to go. Knowing who had been there, and who was coming next was mind-blowing. Local bands... if you were good enough, you had made it if you played there.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Would love to play there!
First show i saw there was Big Wreck...great show
Remember seeing three days grace and theory of a deadman there too...by the time they got to kingston, 3DG was the bigger band


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I played there opening for corrosion of conformity in 1995. It was closed for a bit in 92-93.
What a great spot. 

we were called Bitter Shine.


----------



## Twisted Metal (Oct 12, 2011)

Totally loved that place.....I remember the Ramones, Johnny Lee Hooker, Steve Earl, Goo Good Dolls and I went to more 80's metalbands than I can remember..... the Killer Dwarfs come to mind, I remember the singer jumping table to table.....and I agree; music was great and tickets were always cheap.


----------



## Mikeroesoft (Jan 12, 2012)

A great venue....also Dave Matthews Band also played there in May ‘96.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Barrymore's was definitely the place in the 80's and 90's - the roster of bands that played there is epic. Great room, stage and sound and lights. Great opportunities for local bands too - I played there 9 times between 1998 and 2004, memorable times... The smoking ban of 2005 hit them hard and they fought back, racking up tons of fines. Unfortunately there's not that many live local bands playing there anymore, ownership and direction changed in 2008. Now it's mostly DJ's, dance and retro nights, and they are doing quite well with that formula with University students lining up around the block on weeknights. Sign of the times, I guess...


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

I saw Richard Thompson there, 'twas wonderful. Saw Fist (Ron Chenier, you here?), Gowan, Woody Herman (what?!), Tony D, lots of great folks. Missed Tina Turner (dang). Also, (one of?) the regular sound guys there is a good bassist (played in RockSnake and other bands), and can often be found as front of house/monitor mixer/production manager at major local festivals (Doug M, are you here?).

Fun stuff - before Barrymore's, it was a strip joint called . . . Pandora's Box. I was there once, the night before my birthday that would allow me to drink legally. One of the dancers used "Low Spark of High Heeled Boys" by Traffic in her act. I don't remember the dancer at all (other than she could dance, and had great taste in music), but she skewed _my_ taste in music for ever after.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Saw Sam & Dave there in 81 or 82, tons of other shows. Used to see local bands at the bar next door as well, which at that time was called Hoopers I believe.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I just remembered that I saw Ian Hunter with Mick Ronson there. 

The place was practically empty. I remember standing 15 feet in front of Mick Ronson and his loud Boogie combo thinking, "Wow, this is the guy that played on Ziggy Stardust and all of those great Bowie tunes..

Mick died 2 or 3 years later.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Saw Roy Buchanan there - I thought it was in the late 70's maybe 1980. I wasn't that familiar with him at the time - I was 16 or so. I have very strong memories of that show- more so than most others I've seen there. 
I actually never liked the place though.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The look was kinda like the muppet show old time theatre. When they reopened, their lavatories smelled like bubble gum. Never forget that.


----------

